# What kind of a controller?



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm new to the hobby, about to finish my first layout. I have inherited an Aristocraft "Ultima" power supply, which should be enough to power my one train (Aristo RS-3) and ten cars on a 150 foot loop (I hope). However, there is no speed control (rheostat or whatever), so how do I vary the speed of my train? I don't really want to fool with remote control, since I suspect I'll have enough on my plate just getting the thing up and running, so a simple solution would be best. 

Thanks 
Rb Whale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go for the Aristo "trackside TE."


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

2nd!!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rbwhale on 09/15/2008 11:32 AM 
I don't really want to fool with remote control, since I suspect I'll have enough on my plate just getting the thing up and running, so a simple solution would be best. 
Thanks 
Rb Whale

This is the 10-amp throttle designed by AristoCraft to work with your Ultima. It is a "hard wired" unit and is cheaper than the remote Train Engineer mentioned by others. 









But by all means, do consider the remote trackside Train Engineer if you have the funds. The convenience of having a wireless remote can be priceless. 
This is a typical situation: 
Your train derails. You shut off the power and walk over to put it back on the track. Then you walk back over to the throttle and turn it on and start moving. But then you notice that you missed the other wheel that also came off the track. So you shut it down and walk over and put that one back on the track. Then you walk back over to the throttle and ... 
With a remote, you carry it with you to the derailed train. You put the train on the track and push the button on the wireless and the train starts moving, then you notice the other wheel, so you push the button off on the the wireless and put that wheel on, etc. 
But look how many times you didn't have to walk back and forth to the throttle. These trips add up over time and take a lot of the fun out of railroading. 
Like the commercial says "priceless."


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

But with the present but the TE transmitter /receiver and get a 2nd receiver for $10 shipping, the TE is a better way to go. 
AND you get a unit with a linear selection switch for those locos/sound units that do not like fancy electronic signals (PWC).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with the track side TE and that way your not tied down in one place with the controller. Buy the transmitter and now your like RC. BTW Aristo is running a special this month on the Track side buy one get a second free. Later RJD


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Can the TE be used with non Aristo locomotives okay? I am wondering how difficult it is to install. 
Thanks 
Gary


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, 
The track side TE is connected to your power supply by 2 wires, then 2 wires from the TE to your track, simple. It will control any DC engine made by any company. It can also be used on different scales of trains, such as HO-scale, with a different power supply.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

leonpete, 
Thanks. That's simple enough... I should have figured that out!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif I was getting confused with the on board TE components and thinking I'd have to take a loco apart and start slicing and splicing wires. 
Gary


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My transformer is in the garage and my track is out about 75' from the house. A wire runs the track power out to the track, TE controls it fine from all over. Easy and very reliable. I just ordered one of the new units, mine is from the first run with two channels only. Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

RB.... I would third, fourth or fifth the motion for the Aristo trackside TE.... With the second receiver available, it's a great deal, easy to hookup and use. I use 5 of them with my battery operated stuff....  
And, if you would go to batteries, you can take the cover off the receiver and mount it in a trailing car with the batteries.... Works great.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your input and great advice guys. I think I'll order one and go for the Aristo deal. 

I sure like the idea of being able to operate from a distance. My track and my present controller are about 50 feet away from the house and it's a pain to be tied down closely to speed/shut off controls and not being able to move around; check the BBQ or even to run into the house for the phone. 

Gary


----------

